# Useless BIlly Got Caught Smuggling Dopes Across The Cuban Border in a Cesna #531



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

PAppy didn't help him


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

But who can know for sure


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thisn's better'n mine


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Lots better


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Warm PBR is always a bad idea


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Pappy ain't helpin' no dope smugglers, he n oops informants


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Just seen 2 owls


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

I thought it up back when Pappy said he used to run interference for ol buddy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Warm PBR is always a bad idea



True, but we leave one out for billy every night.......


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Hope you didn't pew em HH


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Does he leave empty cans on the counter?


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

What in the world


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> Just seen 2 owls



If you watchin the movie with her, you will see them owls again


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

You keep feeding him beers, and he gonna keep coming around.
Like rats


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Does he leave empty cans on the counter?



Nah, he flings em in the yard when he mozies back home


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh, right, the movie.
I have not seen that movie.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

No pewing was involved


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> What in the world



Ive heard things about whut you watchin, HH, lotsa things


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2016)

why is Billy smuggling democrats across da border?


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Beer cans in the yard go against the HOA.
I try to keep my empties contained to the building.  When I work on things I drink a little.  Empties all over out there.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

I smuggled a beer onetime


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Democrats are people too pappy


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

I knew a girl who smuggled too much junk in the trunk


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> No pewing was involved



 

It's on a T but I ain't gonna swing.......


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

She was fun


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

first flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> why is Billy smuggling democrats across da border?



He's for the people, n they vote him free stuff


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

That girl with the junk in the trunk was all kinds of fun for a while


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Well dun TNT


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

What was your title Jb I did not seed it


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Jb , I would get yelled at for watching any other movie wit this many owls


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Democrats are people too pappy



that point has been argued for years.

No definite decision as of yet.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy likes to live off the man.
Trading WIC for PBR
$2 for $1 though.  Going rate


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Yea HH, but since that movie is geared to womens, the womens don't mind you doing so much nature watchin.........like bigs sed, It'll likely work out for you in the end.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

I love owls


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

bigelow said:


> What was your title Jb I did not seed it



Billy ain't drinkin' that again


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 20, 2016)

well, da nyquil is kicked in quite nicely, so Pappy is off to bed.

Night all

God bless


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Mercy


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

......a reference to all the nyquil talk


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

My wife don't come at me after seeing owls?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I love owls



Owls are a good and wonderful thing


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

See Ya Pappy!
God bless you too brother!


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

Useless Billy went Owl hunting and caught a pair #532?


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy like owls


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> My wife don't come at me after seeing owls?



For some reason, that particular movie he watching seems to make women folks happy.

Unfortunately, Mrs JB will not watch it, and I can't be the one to suggest it due to the high owl content........


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

topherandtick said:


> useless billy went owl hunting and caught a pair #532?



yes!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Nite Pappy......hope Nyquil treats you better'n it does me


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

My wife read the book.
SAid ol buddy was kinda forceful and not at all kind to ol girl.
Said he was kinda rapey.  
She will not watch movie


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

ready


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

second flop


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

#532 is on


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

532 is gonna be epic.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm gonna go to bed.  Look for owls on the way and whatknot


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

He is a weird fella. He like the jail house stuff and whatnot


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck TnT


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

LAter TNT, good luck


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Sending Jb to thread title rehab


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

I gotta go


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

What's up bigs


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Ery thread I make is lame Bigs, ask Mig


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

You right


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

....and H3


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Y'all gon get in trouble


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Jb that your threads are good. Hope this helps your confidence


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

What yall locked the other one fer.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Watching the Americans


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

I just looked around and it was gone.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Not watching 50 shades


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

What did we do?


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

Watching 50 shades


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> Jb that your threads are good. Hope this helps your confidence



It does HH, I appreciate it.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm out bbt


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Billy helpin' Billy right there ^^^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

LAter HH,


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

I win ^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Wonder where husler was going n such a hurry?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Too hustle?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

I dunno bo$$, but he seemed like he wuz ready to get where he wuz going


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Howdy Charlie.  How you doing good sir?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't cater to anyone's feelings

 you should not need praise for normal activities


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey HFH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Howdy jb.  How are ya


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

And if you need a atta boy every time you think you done good go cry to Hilary


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Jk I am just giving the bizness


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

If I don't give y'all a hard time every now and then there is something wrong


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Right Louie


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy jb.  How are ya



Doing good, how bout you


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Hh what u still doing here movie not over?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Been a while since you been around here HFH


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Charlie.  How you doing good sir?



I am doing well my friend. For an old guy anyway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

That's right bigs, you tellem brotha.

Jb.  I hate posting from my phone.  Its annoying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

You ain't old boss, your just seasoned...


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 20, 2016)

I am tire, like I have been digging tubers on a negative slope


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Tire tubers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Judging by your avatar I'd say you been splitting wood crem


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Quack aint been around lately.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just cleared every pic from my phone.......hoping it stops giving me those memory warnings


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Jb do you have an Android operating system or an iphone


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 20, 2016)

I haz cloud storage for pics, not sure how it works


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

For old time sake


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Well foot!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

iphone


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

HFH = rusty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

I have android and run clean master.  It helps resolve those issues


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Apr 20, 2016)

I get like 10 megawhacks or something for 99 cents/month, up on a cloud


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Cool, I may try sumpin different next time.  I also need to delete all these danged texts


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Im afraid of cloud storage.......I could do without about 90% of my pics, but losing the 10% I really wanna keep makes me nervous.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 20, 2016)

Anyway, I'm out.  Nite yall


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Night JB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Recon I'm out too.  Night folks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Just me and K now.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm here


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

I got to work in 6 hrs


----------



## bigelow (Apr 20, 2016)

Who cares ain't no rest for the wicked


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2016)

Just me & me now


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 20, 2016)

I worked a double


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

I called in sick today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Taking a vacation day tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't like going to work.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

I am not very reliable.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 20, 2016)

Prolly get fired eventually.


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2016)

I cant catch up tonight. Smh


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2016)

May as well


----------



## mattech (Apr 20, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Pew


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2016)

Honkey won't answer his phone.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll try txtn him


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Pew


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Howdy


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice ta see ya


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Top of the morning to ya


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Buenos diaz


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Wake up


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

PA pew


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Black powder^^^^


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Honkey won't answer his phone.



I have you blocked. Sorry. Hopefully I will remember to remove the block before Saturday. Otherwise you may end up riding around for hours trying to find us. lol.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

hey......today is my Friday!!..


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

honk honk.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Dert Dert !! You coming or are you a pansy?


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> Dert Dert !! You coming or are you a pansy?



sorry honkey, I'm not going to be able to make it. I just don't do good with crowds.....plus my daughter has the flu with a case of bronchitis..

She won region in her track meet and we were going to go watch her run at State but that went out the window with her getting sick....she is heart broke...so am I.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang hate to hear that dirt.  That really stinks.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> sorry honkey, I'm not going to be able to make it. I just don't do good with crowds.....plus my daughter has the flu with a case of bronchitis..
> 
> She won region in her track meet and we were going to go watch her run at State but that went out the window with her getting sick....she is heart broke...so am I.



what region does she run in dert?  My daughter has regional finals today for 8AAAA

she runs 400, 800, and 4 x 400

she is also a xcountry runner


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> what region does she run in dert?  My daughter has regional finals today for 8AAAA
> 
> she runs 400, 800, and 4 x 400
> 
> she is also a xcountry runner



she runs in AA private school. She runs the 1600,800, 4 X 400.
she won the 1600 and the 800 and came in second in the 4 x 400......


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

thanks MT.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

she is just a 9th grader so, maybe next year.....


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hate to hear that.. Dirt


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Get well lil dirt flap^^^


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

well well well


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I figured with this awesome sauce title..this un would be bout did by now. I don't get it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

me neither oops


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

who started this lame thread anyway????


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram understands.. Homo3.. Not so much


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Dirt road Johnson is back.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Say something dirt road


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

You dun rant him oft.. Mattech


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

morning by the time I caught up 
y'all gone


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Pew pew pew


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

I've never been to cuba


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Unless you count miami


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

neither have i


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Just In case you weren't wondering


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Good info to know


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP chyna


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

I here the the cigars are nice there


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

what happened to chyna


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

And they have good Ruben sandwiches


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

flop


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Where you at JB


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Pic didn't load


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Here it is


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

yote on a roof


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Billy said he knew a few Cubans but no Latinos


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yote gettin high again.. Smh-ing @ that guy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

lol cuz


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Chyna, the wrestler was found dead.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

46 years old


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

I miss her wrestling days.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

oh ok


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Southern Cyote said:


> Here it is



If you turn around and look north, I'd be behind the big pointy building on the other side of the connector.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Yote gettin high again.. Smh-ing @ that guy



That crazy yote, always getting high at work


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> That crazy yote, always getting high at work



He's a rascal for sure


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

thowback thursday time....


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 21, 2016)

Addernoon


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey GUth.....they killin any pigs down at your place?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> thowback thursday time....



Can't wait


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> thowback thursday time....


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

super excited and whatnot


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

cool beans


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

awesome sauce


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

sup marky mark


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey Bo$$ money


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang! Just saw where Prince was found dead and whatnot


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

SC up in the clouds.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Man I feel good for a Thursday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh, I didn't go to the WW last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Billy sposed to come help me finish planting my garden. He aint showed up yet though.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!! hope it's a goot one!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Aint none of my Birthday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Got a lot to do today.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Aint none of my Birthday.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

RIP Prince


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

dang..........


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning Mark.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey bo$$


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Kinda weird Prince dying on bo$$ birfday


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Well I don't know
But I been told
You never slow down you never grow old.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince died?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Prince died?



Yes, yes he did


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince and chyna.. Wonder who's next? Hope not oops1. He's pretty famous


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Did not know that. I thought Martin was just messing.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't reckon he'd do that though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

A few of my friends went to his show in Atlanta last week


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Didn't realize he was only 57


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

prayers for oops1.........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

i like to listen to "when doves cry" on the way to the dove field


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

dang you nitram........


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

I like white winged dove tooo when goin dove hunting.  Gets me pumped up.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

I generally listen to head banging music and drink beer before going to the dove field.........


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

hope this helps........


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

Bo$$ is having a sad birthday today


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

with all the death and whatnot


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I was not a big fan of his mrusic.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I thought everybody liked prince


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

All seven and we'll watch them fall.......


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Think that ^^^^ might be one of the only prince songs I ever thought wuz cool, only 'cause the lyrics were so odd.......


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> i like to listen to "when doves cry" on the way to the dove field



lol


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

sorry for your loss; KyDawg


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Never wuz a fan, really.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

I thought it was cool a few years back when Prince played the halftime show at the super bowl and it started raining when he sang Purple rain


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> i like to listen to "when doves cry" on the way to the dove field



Doves laugh when I go to a dove field.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> Doves laugh when I go to a dove field.



You too.. Huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Me too JB.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I got a lot to do today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Gonna get up here in a minute and get started.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Might put some of it off till tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Got to go to they bank and draw out some funds for the Billy recruiting trip I am taking next week.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

What's your rush.. Bo$$?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Flap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

Bo$$ is a real go get er' if you will


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

He sure is.. I get tired just thinkin bout all he does


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Honkey = Busy and very irritated.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

But it is Thirsty Thursday!!! So I will get better soon.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Afternoon BO$$man!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

And JB !!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> Honkey = Busy and very irritated.



Rub some ointment on it.. Hope this helps


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I'll Rub some ointment on it for ya.. Hope this helps



Thanks for the offer Oops but I don't need any Ointment.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope more than 3 people make it this weekend....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

me too honkey!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

3 or 30, its always a good time though.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang honkey's always misquoting folks


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

I know you ain't coming Nitram. Is Oops coming???


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Dert and BO$$ and of course TP ain't coming either.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

I think P-nut said he may ride ova !!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> I know you ain't coming Nitram. Is Oops coming???



Man I sure wish I could.. We have too many ballgame goin on.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I just like looking at that money yall sent me oops, before I have to spend it on Business expenses.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Ready


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang I was way off


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

I need to learn how to count


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Now


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Floop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I just like looking at that money yall sent me oops, before I have to spend it on Business expenses.



Gotta spend to run this enterprise


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooty hoo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey HH


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Bout time to blow this joint


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Bout time to blow this joint



oh my......


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> oh my......



Easy there.. Gutter mind


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Whut?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

billy put an injured deer in the back of his truck and is gona fix him up and let him go


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

dang the famous are dropping like flies today. Hope
it stops


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

oops1 is next.....he famous 2....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

foot model....if you will..


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

well your the famous goat hurder


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> well your the famous goat hurder



I'm not as famous as todd.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

he's world reknown......if you will..


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

or world renowed...


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Purple rain purple rain


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

braves lost


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

braves are braving hard


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

im bout tired of work this week...is it friday yet?


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> im bout tired of work this week...is it friday yet?



it is for me.......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> im bout tired of work this week...is it friday yet?



I'm the same way. It has been a rough week and day today.. Wheeeew.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> it is for me.......



Shut it Goat man !!!


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Dert how did your project go?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

flop


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

lol


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

howwa ya like that flopper?......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Crap, The goat stolt my flop..


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> howwa ya like that flopper?......



None, None at all.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> Dert how did your project go?



setting the band saw as I type.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

dont cut your fanger off


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

ill take some more pics Monday.....


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> dont cut your fanger off



this one will cut more than a finger.....this is a whole body type....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2016)

dont cut yourself in half


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> this one will cut more than a finger.....this is a whole body type....



That would hurt..


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

I hope y'all have a wonderful billy
get together this weekend be safe party
hard and wish I was there


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

lol-in at Nitram.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

anybody ever shopped army navy store
for amo boxes


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> I hope y'all have a wonderful billy
> get together this weekend be safe party
> hard and wish I was there



You can be krun just rub some WD-40 on that knee and strike out...


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

10" wide band blade.....


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> anybody ever shopped army navy store
> for amo boxes



No ma'am. My ammo comes in boxes. lol.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

to far away this year but
there's always next year


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> 10" wide band blade.....



I would stall it on my big toe nail.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> No ma'am. My ammo comes in boxes. lol.



lol's


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

my amo in boxes too just thinking
about getting some metal amo boxes


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> to far away this year but
> there's always next year



Oh god I hope not. I can't handle all this again.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

OmenHonkey said:


> I would stall it on my big toe nail.



I wouldn't tell that......


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> my amo in boxes too just thinking
> about getting some metal amo boxes



Lol. just messin wit ya.


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

move over


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

rydert said:


> I wouldn't tell that......



It would prolly just tickle my foot.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

well suck it up butter cup


----------



## rydert (Apr 21, 2016)

move ova flopper


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

Wasn't tryin Dert. I just gave it to ya.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm a giving person. Just ask my Ex. I gave her the Boot. lol.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

just kidding honkey


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

ouch honkey


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> just kidding honkey



Your prolly right though I will be hounded for years to do this...


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 21, 2016)

karen936 said:


> ouch honkey



lol.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

y'all be sure and take lots of pic's for those
of us that can't make it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Cant wait for this weekend to be over.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Aint thought of a solid excuse yet not to go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Kinda like a funeral, i feel obligated


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

praying something comes up


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

what you gots against fun


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

need to be working on my truck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

fun........fun?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

what kinda fun could come out of it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

i cant stop laughing


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey Boss


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

tall tells, dranking, fireside chatting
musical delights


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Happy Birthday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Almost that time!! 5


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

set up


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

meeting fellow billy's


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Whew , thought Nitram was lurking.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

rocket man aint wanting to meet billy's


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Afternoon Krun.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

I was just joking Krun, i'm ready for the weekend. hope it dont rain.!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Raining in the 42202.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Got rained out before I got anything done other than getting some of that club money out of the bank.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Got a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Might put some of it off till Saturday.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey boss I hear it's gonna rain
Friday


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

later y'a'll


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

bye rocket


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2016)

Later, mud.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 21, 2016)

Afternoon, KD.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

Well look what the cat drug in


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

where you been, hope all is well


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Well if it aint my Southern friend. How are you T.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

guess I rund him off


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Tp?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

He done a drive by Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

hey Mark


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

T a busy man.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

well I sorry I rund him off


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

i think he's gots a new friend


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I am having rainbow trout for supper.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

I've only had trout once and i did not
like it


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

i like bass
i like brim
i like catfish


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

maybe i cooked it wrong


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I like it okay Krun, I would rather have the fish you mentioned. Had a friend bring my back some fillets from Arkansas.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

I will have a chance to fish them all in blue ridge boss


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

but it's been so many years since i fished up there


----------



## karen936 (Apr 21, 2016)

guess now there are limits and i would need a
pic to identify them anymore except the catfish
brim orange


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

You will figure things out Krun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2016)

Some girls dressed as billy came into a men's room while I was in there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2016)

I felt like I was a target.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 21, 2016)

They said we needed more stalls.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

lol @kmc


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

I see TP showed his face round these parts again..the nerve of that guy..Smh-ing long time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2016)

I never liked tp anyways


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

T is okay.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Ran into peanutman04 at Sonic today. He said tell everyone "hey".


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Said he's too embarrassed to come around since his "lifestyle change".


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

He's afraid Billy wouldn't understand


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Said he's happy about Target's decision


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Bout to pass bass pro anyone need anything


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey boss$$$


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Is it raining at home mark?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nutnut loves him some sonic


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

It just stopped raining at the ball field.. Bigs. Hope this helps


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Flapped it and never knowed it


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang it I ain't driving no more


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Is it raining at home mark?



It rained for @ 3 mins about an hour ago


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Woooooo back on the road


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Goodness


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

Walmart got Japanese Maples for $12.44 each..............


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

We need a baseball team in Lanter.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

Major league, not minor.............


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Walmart got Japanese Maples for $12.44 each..............



You want to buy some persimmon tree's?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe a soccer team also...........


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

They attract opossums


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

No but some Catalpa would be nice............or even some Catawba..............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 21, 2016)

Chula has a sonic?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Chula has a sonic?



He has to ride over to Valdosta to get to the nearest Sonic


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Afternoon Bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Yup


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

You catch any fish today FH?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Trout smelling good. Cheese grits bout ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Wine is chilled.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Hush puppies ready.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

And begin.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You catch any fish today FH?



Didnt go today Bo$$,off and on rain but i caught the bream good Tuesday afternoon


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Trout and fixins sounds good Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice gar FH


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

I been dealing with this mess all week.Installer improperly installed bench seat in a shower,nailed right into the panliner.Had to rip out bench,floor,tile 2 ft up the wall,plywood and reinstall. Everything ready to start laying the tile back but
now the shower floor tile wont be in until next tuesday.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Why thank you bigs,hope you have a safe drive home.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

10 year old shower and a breeding ground for mold,a virtual cesspool........SHM_ING


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

That is a nice looking Bream.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I would love to get on a bed of them.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

They on the bed right now Bo$$


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

I have to say as much as i enjoy fishing for just about anything that swims one of my favorites is catching bream with my flyrod on a topwater bug,when they pop that sucker on top and make your line sing it just about dont get no better


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Them suckers can spin the whole boat around


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

Fist off, why you tearing out my work FH.  I did a fine job on that shower and it's obviously user error.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

And secondly, bream are the best.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Tile setting looks great T&T, the whole bottom part was compromised  when that first nail went into the panliner,bad guts


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 21, 2016)

Been without a laptop 3 days or so and 12+ hour workdays. It was actually nice to not have a puter in my lap all night long. 
Y'all didn't even notice i was gone did you?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

We knew you said you was having puter problems bama but we did miss you


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

This shower dont have bad guts


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey stinky bird, you want to crash the party in Ocilla?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll drive..............


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Wish I could Dave got a lot going on this weekend......Thanks for the invite though


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 21, 2016)

We get there early and catch all the fish out their pond.....................couple of otters we are............


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Empty out honkey's pond...........Tell him pond scoggins ate them all up


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

FH does good work.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Glad you got your puter fixed Robert.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Bo$$ i couldn't sleep at night knowing i done someones shower like that..............You know what they say about karma


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

I know the guy that originally installed it,he's still out there installing


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooty hoo


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Fh Camilla ain't bad just gnatty


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

How was Camilla HH?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Gnats fly up every orifice they can find


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

We got get this one dunnnn. #533 is gonna get good


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

#532


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Wearing shorts in gnat country is problematic


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening bo$$.  Bama k cr


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

True   No shorts were worn


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Dang sorry to hear that


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

The crop duster is a busy fella in Camilla and downtown looked like Atlanta


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Man I got a hooty flop


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

I got this good title in mind for the next one.  HH approved it.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Gonna hit the lake for camping & fishing this weekend


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

DHD up in hear


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

In Ocilla?


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Full moon should have everything biting


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

You know there is a party going on over in Ocilla.  Pond, beer, food, lies.....


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2016)

What up trophy&tick


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 21, 2016)

Trying to get the list in my head of stuff to pack for WAR south.
I have some work to do tomorrow before I can pull out


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Apr 21, 2016)

My buddy's family and mine are camping together this weekend. They from upon me heading south lol


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

San someone tell me about this said W.A.R


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wooooooo.......buzz got a 5 game hittin streak going


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am not going to WAR HH, but TNT ort know all about it


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Wooooooo ^^^^^^^


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

What is it


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Woods annual rendezvous.......there's a thread titled war south......Honkeys hosting it, prolly GON be awesome


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 21, 2016)

I ain't going !! They ain't allowing no tuning fluild !!


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> What is it



Lots of frolicking and things of that nature


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats buzz........now your daddy should let you post in billy thread


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

They play pin the tail on Billy


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

I would go but baseball games and wedding anniversary got me booked. I'll be at capital grille and a concert of some sort


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

Sounds like a blast


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

Nakid twista is on the agenda


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 21, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> What is it





hancock husler said:


> I would go but baseball games and wedding anniversary got me booked. I'll be at capital grille and a concert of some sort



I like Capital Grill


----------



## oops1 (Apr 21, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> Wooooooo.......buzz got a 5 game hittin streak going



Glad he's doin well.. Med oops whiffed 3 freakin times tanight.. I wanted to ring his neck.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

That way Sunday I can go fishing


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Congrats buzz........now your daddy should let you post in billy thread



  He definitely wants me to let him.........not yet.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Glad he's doin well.. Med oops whiffed 3 freakin times tanight.. I wanted to ring his neck.



Swingin' or lookin?  I try not to get mad when Buzz strikes out swingin.  He strikes out lookin' n I get all kinda irked.......

Im sure med oops'll work it out.  Hittin's funny like that.  One day a kid cant miss, next day he can't hit.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

I would be going to the WAR just on account of a billy hostin it, but daughter's got a soccer game n I gotta go help my brother with some stuff. He just moved.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Striped fishes have been unkind to me this year.  I can't remember a run this strange.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 21, 2016)

I don't get mad yet when my boys mess up in baseball. Give it two years and they will not want me there


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 21, 2016)

Watching alone.Them noises in the woods scaring some of them ,one dude didn't even make it thru the day


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

hancock husler said:


> I don't get mad yet when my boys mess up in baseball. Give it two years and they will not want me there



I was way too hard on Buzz when he wuz younger.  I feel awful about it now.  I wuz a very young Dad n thought I knew everything.  I didn't know nothing.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

The one thing that always flew all over me was lack of effort.  If I felt he wasn't givin' it his all I would get all kind-a mad.  Results never bothered me near as much as effort.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

I never have watched alone.  I can't get into tv shows much.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

I liked swamp people for a while, but dang, how many famous gators wuz there for folks to hunt for 30 years then finally catch........just got old.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Setup


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Flop


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

I win again ^^^^^^


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Billy didn't show up today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

They done went off and left me in here by my lonesome.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

SOrry to hear it bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Nah, Im here bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

They know I don't like being in here by myself.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey MAtt just showed up.........need to get the blue room crowd to post in here a little more often


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Sure am glad to see you JB.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

I know that to be true.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Matt took off.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Billy don't know nothing bout FB.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

He cant keep enough minutes on his Obama phone to do FB.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

531 is half done.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Threads take way too long anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

It is easy to keep up.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

They takin 2-3 days lately bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

USed to be if I didn't log in for a day or two I'd be 3 threads behind


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't think the record will ever be broken.......think #499 took 5 hours flat


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Yotes here now too........bet he ain't high right now


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> Yotes here now too........bet he ain't high right now



I'm horizontal right now jb


----------



## Southern Cyote (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening all


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Same here, layin on the couch watchin a movie n hangin wif billy


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening SC.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Too early


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Sloppy flop.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Well dun bo$$, a bit shaky, but you pulled it off


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Reflexes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Got a lot to do tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

Maybe Billy will show up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 21, 2016)

IF he is out of beer he will.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 21, 2016)

Think Ima call is a nite.  Later folks.


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey. Finally caught up


----------



## mattech (Apr 21, 2016)

Had to rush home and haul the lawnmower to the rental house to cut grass, then rush to the ball field to watch my son's base ball game. He only got to hit once tonight, but got walked, then stole every base to home to get a run. Wooooo.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Gnite friends


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Homies


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Countrymen


----------



## bigelow (Apr 21, 2016)

Lend me your ears


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Bro's . .


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Billy?


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 22, 2016)

Daisy ??


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Scrappy?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Scooby Doo?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

They think my fish is sexy!!!
http://outdooroverload.com/weird-study-finds-women-attracted-men-holding-fish/


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Just dont wear gloves when your holding a fish...........thats kinda gay


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

This one is for the ladies........Caught this nice garfish jus for you


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

I think Todd wears gloves when he holds fish


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Guth


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin FH. I've got to get to the work place


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Alright guys baseball is suppose to be fun,dont forget that


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

I got to get to guth


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

In the majors if you get 3 hits out of every ten at bats it's considered good


----------



## bigelow (Apr 22, 2016)

Mernin


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Hooty hoo lftt


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> Swingin' or lookin?  I try not to get mad when Buzz strikes out swingin.  He strikes out lookin' n I get all kinda irked.......
> 
> He was hackin away..only one ball wasn't a strike.. He and I both know what he's doin.. Bringin his hips too early so he's all hands and late.. Does it pitcture perfect in cages then hits the delete button at the plate. Still smh-ing.
> 
> ...






fish hawk said:


> I think Todd wears gloves when he holds fish




Well if you don't want that stinky old slime all over you.. You gotta wear gloves..right?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

I did that multi quote all wrong.. Smh-ing some more


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Well if you don't want that stinky old slime all over you.. You gotta wear gloves..right?



batters wear gloves........fisherman dont!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> batters wear gloves........fisherman dont!!!



So I've been doin it wrong?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2016)

Good morning Non campers and fun havers...


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

oops1 said:


> He was hackin away..only one ball wasn't a strike.. He and I both know what he's doin.. Bringin his hips too early so he's all hands and late.. Does it pitcture perfect in cages then hits the delete button at the plate. Still smh-ing.



At least he's swinging at strikes.  You think he might be pressin a bit?  I've seen kids work themselves into awful slumps when they started to feel or create a lot of pressure on themselves.  

It always amazes me how a kid can get it right in a cage and forget it in a game.  Buzz has a bad habit of taking a downward angle to the ball.......for instance, last night he smacks a line drive to the right field corner first at bat.  Excellent oppo hit, barreled the ball, hit it very hard.  Next at bat he's all top hand pushing down at the ball   As soon as the game ended he was like "yea, I messed up that time......"

In the cages 8 of 10 swings are fine.  In a game, only about half are correct.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin Honkey.  Good luck with the WAR


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Alright guys baseball is suppose to be fun,dont forget that



I got it now........I totally missed that point when he wuz younger.  I seriously feel awful about it.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have no doubt it's nerves.. Just don't know how to make him see it's the same as the cages. Maybe I should try some Xanax


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

That was a joke BTW^^^


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't call defacs on me


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Any time a player gets hurt I tell em to shoot steroids, smoke some crack, and get back out there..........they all think that's funny


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Does anyone know the number to cataula defacs?


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Defacs just pulled up at my werk.. Wonder who they're after?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

I will go point them in the right direction


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Probably just a misunderstanding


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Look out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2016)

Woooo happy Friday


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Flap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2016)

^^flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Craaaaaaap


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

You goin tent burnin this weekend.. Fuzz?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Migs dun stoled that'n


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

A billy on billy hate crime is whut that wuz


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Lotsa billy's going to war this weekend I hear.  I ain't GON make it, but I bet it's gonna be fun


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope they take lotsa pitchers


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

I ain't even read any of the war posts to see who all is going


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mrs JB really wants a camper now.  She keeps sending me links n deals n such.  I think I prolly ort get one in the next few years.  Wish I owned one when Buzz was younger.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Well, I reckon erybody dun runned oft


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> Mrs JB really wants a camper now.  She keeps sending me links n deals n such.  I think I prolly ort get one in the next few years.  Wish I owned one when Buzz was younger.



I need one too.. My dad and I are sharing one at our lease but it only sleeps 4..uncomfortably. When the wife wants to go..it gets awkward. Only issue is..I'm looking for one in the 2-4000 range and mrs oops is lookin at the 10k ones. I doubt I'd hook up to it enough to justify a high dollar one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Campers are nice but after seeing what people did at the bbq competition, I'm sold on an enclosed trailer.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Put some cabinets in the front, a utility sink, then in the back of the trailer leave it open for hauling the 4 wheeler and when you get to the hunting land you pull the 4 wheeler out and put your cots there.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

You've met my wife.. Nitram. She's far from practical


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Probly not the level of comfort you are looking at for your families but for me seems to make a lot of sense.  Box trailers run about 2k for a brand new juan.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah I figured ooops.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

OOps wife aint sleepin in no enclosed trailer that smells like gas


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## fish hawk (Apr 22, 2016)

Not going to the job site today......Not battling rain,movers and moving trucks


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

I wouldn't be able to use our camper for hunting.  Mrs JB would not stand for that.  She is looking at the 5-7K range......used, but decent shape.  No pop-ups


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mrs JB does not hunt, nor does she go to the hunting property.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

She will go fishing with me about once a year, and even when she's catchin' fish she don't enjoy it that much


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I cant hang around here long, I got a lot to do today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Morning


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mornin Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I woke up flopping.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Billy sposed to come by today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope he is out of beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Syl


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

LAter bo$$


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Today isn't Friday.. Wish Ida called in


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Supposed to rain though


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Im hoping to catch a few more white bass this weekend, this has been the most disappointing run I can remember.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

I wanted to go night fishin tonight.. Doubt that'll pan out now


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

I do enjoy the night fishing, just hate being out on a boat at night.  Folks is all kind-a crazy out there.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

morning


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

JB0704 said:


> I do enjoy the night fishing, just hate being out on a boat at night.  Folks is all kind-a crazy out there.



Our lakes aren't as bad down here.. So I've heard.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bbl when mud leaves


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bye Todd


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ive been on toona at night, and don't think I ever wanna do that again.  If I ever do get the boat I want, I'm gonna have lights all over that thing when I'm going across the lake.........and I'm def gonna take it easy.  Nuttin' scares me worse than hair pin turns sreaming going down a river with several other boats in it, but that's whut it seems all the bass boats wanna do.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Main reason why I ain't gotta boat is I am waiting till I buy exactly whut I want.  And it's GON cost some $$.  But I want a boat I can striper fish in and fish the flats in florida in.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

JB wants a loaded center console flats boat


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

I want juan too JB


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup........with the best electronics money can buy so I can fish near shore reefs too.  Love me some sheep head fishin'


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

.........and a trailer that will last as long as the boat.  It's GON cost me some serious $$, which is why I ain't gettin' it any time soon.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

......oh, and troll the beaches for Kings n Spanish..........I need something as versatile as possible, but no need for speed.  Traditional bass boats would not work for me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

I hear ya JB


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

you say you dont need speed but you gota run at least 35


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Conference call #1 of 4 coming up in 9 minutes


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> you say you dont need speed but you gota run at least 35



Yea, but I'm talking about these boats that go 70+, that junk scares me to death.   Every time I fish with 33 I think I'm GON die.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Fixin to be useful flop ^^^^^^^ WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

23 foot bay boat would work good JB.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

wooo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yea, I just need to make sure I can fish the local rivers for stripers n hybrids and then be able to drop bait deep and troll in the summer for em.  I'm thinkin' the boat you describe is "the one,"  I'm guessing a good Carolina Skiff'll do.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

I just know it's GON cost more than I wanna spend right now.  And once I get it my huntin' days will be very numbered.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

morning all


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Krun


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

hey ufo what's up


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

i ready fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

i ain't going to that nasty golden corral place like mud


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

might be a waffle house kinda day


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 22, 2016)

11:11


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

As soon as I parked here the rain started pouring. Goona sit in the can u til it calms. Got a 150 yard walk to the door.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

My parents bought a camper last year. When we were camping with them a couple weeks ago. The kids stayed in the camper and the wife and I used the tent.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

A buddy of mine got a camper with a toy hauler. That's what I would want. You can haul ATVs or motorcycles in the back. Very nice setup.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

Matt drives a can who would have thunk that


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

hope he carries a can opener


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

wonder if it's square or round thing


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

lots of can sizes


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

8oz 16oz 32 oz


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

or he might drive a porta potty


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

lols


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

floppy


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

nice flop little feller


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Krun


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Conf call #1 complete.  Conf Call #4 Cancelled.  That leaves 2........woooooooooo


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey JB


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

ufo took off I see


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I've seen people make deer blinds out of port a potties, they took the toilet out, that's just plain stupid.......................


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I guess if it's the portalet he be in good shape


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

Lftpp......................


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

wonder what engine it's got in it
bet it's eco friendly methane gas and all


----------



## OmenHonkey (Apr 22, 2016)

Bout to head out the door of work for the day. Got lots to do before the Billy gathering. I haven't gotten much done.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

have fun honkey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Good luck honkey


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope erybody has lotsa fun


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Still raining good here


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey fellas. I was told that some Billie's got together and sent me 2 awesome gift baskets. I just want to thank everybody from the bottom of my heart. Means a lot to have so many people care.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 22, 2016)

Dr said everything went well. I'm very blessed.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope you are feeling better bkw


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 22, 2016)

Where's the Billie's meeting?


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh I'm alot better. All the pain is gone except from the surgery it's self. I'm gonna Turkey hunt this weekend!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll catch you all later. Gonna go hunt me a arrow head. Thanks again everybody!! Please let everybody else know I thanked them.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad you're mo betta.. BKW


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

glad your better


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad you recovered well bkw


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

hey fuzzy don't get burned up this weekend


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

burned flop


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Think fuzzy gonna be wearin a fire retardant suit.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

hope they have a blast


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad u better, BKW


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

karen936 said:


> hope they have a blast



I don't know if that was a good choice of words Krun.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

well as long as they don't blow fuzzy
up it will be ok


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

fuzzy will burn himself up


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

your always so full of good news


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Any time you get a buncha billy's n one place they bound to be some shenanigans n poachins n burnin's n whut not


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I be they'll be pranks too


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

Good news BKW..........................


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

wonder who will have the rubber snake


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Have the what?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol-ing.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

goodness K-ran.........


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am not there yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have not picked up my boat yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am not packed yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

But my cooler is ready.!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

good flop martin


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Mud= procrastinator


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Flap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

we gonna have pillow fights and whatnot?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

thanks muD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Todd?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> we gonna have pillow fights and whatnot?



Don't bring a pillow to a bb gun battle............


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

what a silly name


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> we gonna have pillow fights and whatnot?



How gay!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Glad Bee Kay is feeling better.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Afternoon Martin and Mud.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Aint got much done today.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

Muds loading boat to go frolicking............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Actually I have been pretty useless.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I did go to Walmarks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I stored all my winter clothes except one set of camo..................


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I always like checking the As seen on TV aisle out.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

My wife taught me how to listen to the radio and to Billye at the same time.............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I bought one of those super blaster water hose attachments they been advertising.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I bought a set of knives there Bo$$, they wuz dangerous sharp............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

It is totally worthless. I can put my thumb over the end of the hose and create more pressure than that thing does.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

You win some and lose some Uncle Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I can fill up a balloon and shoot water further than that thing can.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I like water balloons..................


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Will there be water ballon fights at war south?


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Friday flap roll


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Todd is on a roll


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Good afternoon Bo$$ money


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

is it turkey season yet there bo$$?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Say whut


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

I said, "Happy Birthday KyDawg!!!!"


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

whats wrong with rubber snake pranks


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

y'all don't know what fun they can be


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

snake cooler


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

snake sleeping bag


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

snake in the fire


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

see see see


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Gootness


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

pretty cool bo$$ was born on Earth day!


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol I get it


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Fiddy cent


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Got a gy in the lab here that sounds exactly like Napoleon dynomites brother.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I almost laughed in his face when he was talking to me.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I was gonna ask him how lashanda is doing


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Go bo$$ money its your birfday
We gon party like its your birfday
We gon sip bacardi like its your birfday
And you know we dont give a crap 
its not your birfday

LoLing


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

This guy is like 6'5" though, so I may not.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

LoL mattech


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol happy birthday Bo$$


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

crappola


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Happy bday flop^^^^^^ wooooo


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Turkey season is here, but I really have not done any hunting.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

F=3 except after 2, and only when it ends with %


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Aint no Birthdays is this house today.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Put out some corn Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Come around quick enough as it is, without adding any.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I would like to Matt, but I am feared of getting caught.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Farmer told me this morning to go down on his farm and kill everyone I see. Said they were pulling his corn up.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

They love newly sprouted corn.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

shoot em wih that .17 hmr


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

pow pow pow


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Just as wll knock this one out today. I want to start one on the train next week.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

You don't have to get as close with the 204.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

nice


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I can let you borrow my 7 mag for the turkey if you can't get close to em.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I'll load you up some tracer bullets so you can see it hit them


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Pew


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

The train has Wi Fi but they say it is not reliable at certain places along the route.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Hope we don't hit no backhoes.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

That sounds like fun Matt.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't post in any locked threads while on that train Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey Krun.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

tooo quick


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Martin asleep at the keyboard.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Yea, I've been tempted to order me a box of tracers. But they are bad about causing fires, my luck ID burn half the county down. They would be cool to shoot though.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Take some down to Honkey's and shoot them there. He got some woods that need burning off anyway.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Afternoon Johnny.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

Bo$$ going on a midnight train to Georgia.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i want some tracers matt


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

can u load me some for my .308?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Mrs Hornet done let my title out of the bag.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I love that song.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Makes me homesick.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Purple rain


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

and some blue tip incendiary rounds too pls thanks!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Course a bag of peanuts make me homesick.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Purple Haze.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

Bo$$ gonna ride the cho cho fer his birthday


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I can, but I would need a 308 die first. Lol it's about $35 for a die. If you want, you can buy the die and I'll teach you to load them yourself. Hilsman comes over every once and a while and loads up some .223 for himself.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Pow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

pew pew BOOOM


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Kapooya


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

man them jokers was big


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

After you buy the $35 due, you need powder,  that is $30, then 100 bullets is $30 and 100 primers is $5. If you got brass, you can load 100 bulets for about $95, and you will have about a half pound of powder left. To bad you can buy smaller portions of powder.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I have about 5-6 pounds of powder, if anything I have works then we can use it.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

That will save money. I have small rifle primers and Magnum rifle primers, I would imagine 308 uses small rifle primers, but either way I have both. So you could get by with just bullets and and a die


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

polf


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Dang it


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

boolits and a die...ok


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i think ive only shot 20 boolits out of my .308 ever
...lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

most of them went thru deer


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nerd Nitram is very creative with his flaps.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks Toddbro


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

If you don't shoot alot, it isn't cheap to reload.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I enjoy shooting my 22 mag more than any rifle I got. Wish boolits were a little easier to get ahold of.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Since it s that time of the year I got a new spark plug for my weedeater. Got it from Lowe's and all they carry now is 1st spark or something like that. I put it in and had trouble cranking my weedeater. Then it wouldn't stay running. Finally decided to put my old NGK back it. Fired right up and never skipped a beat. I've always been a NGK fan.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Only reloading I ever done was shotgun shells back in the late 70's.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

This K I'm gonna take it back to Lowe's and get my $2.97 back. And tell them to stock some dang NGK plugs


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Weed whackers don't like new sparkplugs.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I ain't got into shotguns yet Bo$$.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

my weedeater is electric...dont need much more in the citeh


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I got a blister on my finger now from trying to crank the dang thing.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I wouldn't get through a charge with weed whacking my yard.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

Prayers sent MT


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

My tiller wont crank. Don't know what is wrong. Aint getting no fire.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

mine is corded mattech it dont run out of juice


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Thought about getting a battery powered clippers for my shrubs, I've done cut the cord twice. Those 120v sparks will scare ya. Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Billy said he was bringing his by here. Billy bad about not showing up though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I got an electric chain saw.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

crap


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Can't go to far with a corded, but like you said. You don't need much.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Probably just need to sand the magneto Bo$$. They will rust up on ya and kill the fire.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i have one too bo$$...one of those worx...it worx awesome for around the yard but now i got me a husqvarna and that thing is my new favorite machine


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

mattech said:


> Thought about getting a battery powered clippers for my shrubs, I've done cut the cord twice. Those 120v sparks will scare ya. Lol



Thought I was a goner last  year when I hit mine.. Like fireworks


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

They do go on small things in the yard. Would not to try anything over bout 6 inches with it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

husler up in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

oops also.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I am still at work


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I have not packed yet


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

You bout got it whupped Mud.


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Reeb Friday at work


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I started this 3 weeks ago and still only 4 show up at my office at 3:30


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

It won't be long nitram you won't like the husky anymore


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

You need to start inviting Billy husler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

mudracing101*, JB0704, KyDawg+, hancock husler, oops1, mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

6 guest in here.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

Bo$$ gonna ride the train around stone mountain


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

he'll wear a conductors hat and things of that nature


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Wish I was headed to WAR.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

We not going to Stone Mountain 03.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Savannah the only port of call in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Gonna take one of them ghost tours.


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Floop


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wished you were coming Boss


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

I heard Homo 3 was going to make an appearance


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

I have nothing but trouble with my husqvarna chainsaw, my dad's stihl never misses a beat. Next saw I buy will be a stihl


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

haters gona hate


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Thought I was a goner last  year when I hit mine.. Like fireworks



It gets your attention don't it. Lol


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Husqvarna is good stuff. My zero turn is a husqvarna and it's great.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 22, 2016)

looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Speaking of which, I took it to my rental house yesterday to cut grass. After I was done I offered to let the neighbor use it to cut his grass. I gave him a little training and he gave up after a couple minutes. He was bouncing around all kinds of crazy. Those controls take a second to learn, but after the fact it's simple.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

mattech is a zero turn professional


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> looking forward to seeing everyone



Going to be awesome. I'm not taking any pics that way the ones that dont go will miss it entirely.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol nobody wants to see pics of you mudro


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i hope that was not too hurtful and what not


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i found another house i like.  Went on the market Tuesday..they said they want everyones highest offer by monday.  I hate this market.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

There is only one zero turn mower and that is an Exmark. The lazer Z is a grass cuttin machine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> lol nobody wants to see pics of you mudro



I understand.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

i cut my yard with a push mower that u actually have to push


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

U suck


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

its got a 20" cutting deck, its yuge


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

takes me about 5 minutes for the front yard
12 minutes back yard


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

sometimes i move the boat and cut under it..sometimes i dont


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

depends how many reebs are available


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

You should just let the Mrs. cut it if its that small


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

You got less than a one beer yard.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

polf


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

welp...its reeb time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

enjoy the WAR mudbro


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

you too HDM0III


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 22, 2016)

let me know bout the turkeys mattech


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

03 not going.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

He tricking yall.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

His heart cant stand a lot off excitement.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

If homo dont show i'm going to his house Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Lock er down.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Might go to the WW tonight. I feel like one of them big old ribeyes.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

My clock has stopped.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

You there yet mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 22, 2016)

Stilllllll at work


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Yall gonna have to much fun this weekend.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

I will be jealous all WE.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Apr 22, 2016)

Post


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I tried and tried and could not talk myself into not going....................


----------



## mattech (Apr 22, 2016)

Don't get lost dave


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Think I will go out and burn some tires to celebrate Earth Day. Uncle Dave gave me that idea.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

If I do get lost, I am well stocked...............


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Maybe throw some aerosol cans on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Dave got all bases covered.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

Beans, ribs, crown, reebs, quail eggs, wine, more beans...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 22, 2016)

I like beans


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wooooooo


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 22, 2016)

Like beans too Dave


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Beans good if they cooked with a ham hock in them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

With some good relish on them.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

And a piece of cornbread.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

And a slice of onion.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Bout time to head out to the WW.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Yall lock er down while I am gone.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

well i'm out all y'all be safe


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

y'all remember them brown ducks they now having
sex in my pool


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

here they are


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

Parties over


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I guess I need to charge rent


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

K-run fixin to have duckling swimmin in her pool .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

karen936 said:


> Parties over



Just mike a man.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I about tinkled over that one Mrs. H


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

had to chase them critters all over the yard
to get them to leave, they weren't scared of me at all
didn't want the dog to get them


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

now the dogs on duck patrol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

y'all left me alone again


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm kinda here K-run.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 22, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Beans good if they cooked with a ham hock in them.





KyDawg said:


> With some good relish on them.





KyDawg said:


> And a piece of cornbread.





KyDawg said:


> And a slice of onion.



He done made me HUNGRY! We got pizza.


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I  having leftover chicken


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

its almost time


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

duck sex flops


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

boss gonna throw me out for that one


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

karen936 said:


> duck sex flops



Goot Lort.. Cuzz


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Ain't caught up but not sure I want to.. Good gracious


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I know right they were in the pool a long time too


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

lol


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

my dog is still circling the pool


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

and of course they left me a gift bless there hearts


----------



## oops1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Cuzz in the sauce tanight.. Wow


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

no I just started I aint no where near there


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I tell you what that was definitely a first for me


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

I may have to shock my pool again


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

need to go scrub my eyeballs too, I thought he
was gonna drown her


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

now cuz left me


----------



## karen936 (Apr 22, 2016)

gonna be a very slow weekend


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Nope we are moving along


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

We got to get to 532


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Them ducks ain't got nothing on #532


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm in the sauce


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Been in it


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Beer Friday at work


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm gonna


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Set up


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

The next


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Whale dive


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Watch out


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Flap


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Flipper


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

TnT its coming quick


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Gotta watch me flop


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Come on K-run let close it out


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I gots da nexxen


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

TP still in the pokey


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Guess I'm gonna have to run the board


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

We ain't got but 41 to go


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

The boys is at war


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Pillow fighting


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Burning each other's tents


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Feeshun


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Drankin


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Who took Billy


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Billy in Augusta signing autographs


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Alone


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Nobody helped that poor fella with the pillow case and a deer


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I bet I know what Billy would have done


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Medium rare wit taters


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Smuggled it home in his bird


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

All while eatin a baby Ruth and a pbr


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Thankin about bein nekked in oops pool


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

8:08


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Pow


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

I must be a billy


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Neighbor just drove by and tolt me I wuz #1


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Pow flop


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Martin


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Matt


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Bo$$


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Todd


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Fuzzy


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Jb?


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Where is errbody


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Blue room


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Rollin right along


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

This will be done tonight


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Winding down


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

All by myself and prince


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Little red corvette


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

My boy not a billy


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Got all a's


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Yay little husler


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Yup this one history


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Husler don't need no help


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

He a bad dude


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Named Todd to


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Mud lookin for his cooler


----------



## hancock husler (Apr 22, 2016)

Dun


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 22, 2016)

Dang Womenz taking this thread over.


----------

